# Blaupunkt RCM 148



## Chrissy2mercs (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi All,
I am a new member on this forum.
I have recently bought a car with a Blaupunkt siena RCM 148 installed linked to a 10 disc changer, all works well except the only light that works on the unit is the 'ON' light (no illum at all so can't see display exept in sunlight)

Is this a fault or is there a setting to switch them off??

All the very best,

Chris.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

CD player display might be burnt out, it should turn on if the 12+ constant and 12+ switched is connected correctly. I would try to find the manual and then pull the stereo to see if it is wired up correctly.


----------



## Chrissy2mercs (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for that, but the display is working fine (can see it all working in sunlight) just the bulbs are not working to light up the display and buttons.

All the best,

Chris.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

do you have the settings on the stereo set to "DIM" or "Power save"?


----------



## Chrissy2mercs (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Lee,

I don't think so, that said i don't have the instructions so am not sure what settings are what.

Thanks for your reply.

Chris.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yell at it and call it names....unsure why the display would not be working unless the bulbs were all worn out if it uses buld vs LED or crystaline


----------



## Chrissy2mercs (Apr 13, 2009)

lcurle said:


> yell at it and call it names



Haha, already done that one, it mustn't be voice activated and it seems not to be "touch sensetive "either (tried the hammer sorry universal fixing tool)
Might end up replacing the unit anyway.

Many thanks,

Chris.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you do end up replacing the unit, it is better to go with a cheap pioneer then an expensive sony.


----------



## Chrissy2mercs (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for that, if i go that route i'll bear that in mind.

All the best,

Cheers 
Chris.


----------

